
Linda Ronstadt Discusses Her Memoir and Parkinson’s  - austengary
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/01/arts/music/linda-ronstadt-discusses-her-memoir-and-parkinsons.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&smid=fb-share
======
fredsanford
It's a damn shame Ms. Ronstadt has been robbed of her ability to sing. Her
early hits are among my most favorites.

It seemed like the combination of Linda and Andrew Gold could do no wrong.
Plus Waddy Wachtel in her live band... :)

